# informative video on motors and how they work



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

I found this video on you tube, it is old, but still valid, and very informative.









enjoy
I am just going to post the URL here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c6KgpxTWos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g28o0Ih3Cc8&feature=relmfu


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok, so I tried two methods to get the two youtube videos to work here. I had no luck. The first method was to copy the URL from the address bar, and the second was to copy it from the "share" area. What did I do wrong?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

NintendoKD said:


> Ok, so I tried two methods to get the two youtube videos to work here. I had no luck. The first method was to copy the URL from the address bar, and the second was to copy it from the "share" area. What did I do wrong?


You just didn't figure it out. No biggie. 

Pete


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks green pete. the information underneath the video is also rich.
http://scitech.quickfound.net/
a search engine that was listed underneath the vid, amongst other things.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

onegreenev said:


> You just didn't figure it out. No biggie.
> 
> Pete


I now see how you did that, however, I do not understand where the "phrase" between the brackets came from. I WILL figure this out. I feel like an idiot, all of the forums I moonlight on and I can't figure this out?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

As an example of how to load a youtube directly into the thread you need to go to the advanced section rather than the quick reply. Here you will see a selection icon that says you/tube in white/black/red at the far right menu. You go to your youtube video you want to insert and only copy that portion that I have marked in RED. 

youtube.com/watch?v=_c6KgpxTWos

youtube.com/watch?v=g28o0Ih3Cc8&feature=relmfu

You can see that some have more information behind the selected area but the selected area is what you need for youtube to be inserted directly using the available menu. 

Just select the youtube menu and then past in the area in RED. Be sure you get all the information between the = and & But do not include them. Be sure you get it all. No spaces. But if it has a _ or - they are included. As you can see in the example. Go to youtube and find an EV related tube and post it for practice.


[ YOUTUBE ]g28o0Ih3Cc8[ /YOUTUBE ]


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

The youtube stuff you see in brackets is not normally seen. It is just to show you an example of what YOU see when you select the youtube menu and where you are to paste in the video code. I made it show up by putting spaces in the brackets so it would not work. Just did it for a visual.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Many forums don't allow youtube to be imbedded. Thankfully this one does. I like it.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Oh yeah! Fun videos. Old but fun. Got more?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Found one.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

Yhank you, I had not seen these


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Very interesting. Much of the technology shown in these films from 1961 is still in use today, and the basic principles are well worth knowing and understanding fully. The three phase induction motor was in commercial and industrial use 120 years ago.


----------



## NintendoKD (Apr 29, 2012)

PStechPaul said:


> Very interesting. Much of the technology shown in these films from 1961 is still in use today, and the basic principles are well worth knowing and understanding fully. The three phase induction motor was in commercial and industrial use 120 years ago.


can anyone say "Thank You" doctor Nikola Tesla


----------

